# What is your Powerbook Battery life number?



## bobw (Nov 30, 2003)

Go to terminal (located in your appications>utilities folder)

and run the following command

" ioreg -l | grep -i IOBatteryInfo"

the response will look like this 

"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=4144,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=160,"Voltage"=11431,"Flags"=1090519175})

the flags will equal a regular # like 4, if it is not plugged into the wall.

A "good" number is from 4000 to 4500. 

The capacity readout will not change depending on percent of charge left.

The flags will equal a regular # like 4, if it is not plugged into the wall

The 17" batteries are supposed to go up to 5800. These values are for the 15" batteries which can go up to 4600.
=======================================

My G4/400, 2 year old PB;

IOBatteryInfo" = ({Capacity"=2735,"Amperage"=995,"Current"=24$


----------



## spitty27 (Nov 30, 2003)

"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=10000,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=0,"Voltage"=0,"Flags"=838860931},{"Capacity"=1588,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=0,"Vol$

3 year old PowerBook Pismo with dead battery...im guessing the first capacity is taking from my grounding, since im plugged in with the ac adapter. the second reading, must be the dead battery, but its still producing some stuff. anyone have any suggestions on how to revive the battery? when inside, its giving me 0% charge, and the minute i unplug the computer from grounding, it goes to sleep. can i still callibrate it somehow?

thanks.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 30, 2003)

"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=3966,"Amperage"=923,"Current"=531,"Voltage"=14085,"Flags"=4})
tibook battery, 2 months old since I got a new one.


----------



## Krevinek (Nov 30, 2003)

Interestingly enough, the capacity number seems to be the estimated capacity in mAh, which means that it is a fairly interesting way to see how far gone your laptop battery is. For example, the Lombard battery is 4800 mAh, but my battery states 3732 for the capacity. The runtime pretty much reflects the difference (about 75% of the normal runtime from a fresh battery)


----------



## stizz (Dec 1, 2003)

IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Voltage"=12503,"Flags"=4,"Amperage"=1200,"Capacity"=5526,"Current"=5503})

my 17" AlumBook


----------



## Arden (Dec 1, 2003)

Just for grins, I tried it on my iMac... as you might expect, it sat and stared at me.


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 1, 2003)

"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=4563,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=4543,"Voltage"=12393,"Flags"=4})

new iBook G4 

Hey, Bob, try doing ioreg -lw0 | grep -i IOBatteryInfo so that your info isn't chopped off at the end.


----------



## Viro (Dec 1, 2003)

Powerbook 12' 867Mhz,
| |   |   |     "IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=4149,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=4075,"Voltage"=12463,"Flags"=838860805})


----------



## quiksan (Dec 1, 2003)

Viro said:
			
		

> Powerbook 12' 867Mhz,



12 foot powerbook??!    sounds sweet.  

ok, here's mine:
({"Capacity"=5027,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=2398,"Voltage"=11965,"Flags"=1090519047})
on a 17" powerbook...
my capacity doesn't seem so great compared to Stizz'


----------



## Sogni (Dec 1, 2003)

"Capacity"=4060,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=3885,"Voltage"=12580,"Flags"=838860807

12" Powerbook - 2 weeks old (IIRC)


----------



## fuzz (Dec 2, 2003)

"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=3400,"Amperage"=1314,"Current"=2994,"Voltage"=11786,"Flags"=4})

AlPB 15" ... less than 2 months old.  used to get 3 hours solid.  now, 2-2.5 hours ... what's the deal??


----------



## owaters (Dec 2, 2003)

"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=3432,"Amperage"=1225,"Current"=3289,"Voltage"=11967,"Flags"=4})

15 Alu PowerBook

Less than 1 month old!!!!!! What the hell?
Why could this be so low?


----------



## heathpitts (Dec 2, 2003)

"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=4333,"Amperage"=1171,"Current"=3166,"Voltage"=11439,"Flags"=4})


12" PowerBook 867


----------



## schoengeist (Dec 3, 2003)

"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=1992,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=1992,"Voltage"=16515,"Flags"=838860805})

15" TiBook 667 Gigabit - 17 months


----------



## sUICIDE_mONKEY (Dec 5, 2003)

*help*
im typing it into terminal but the result i get, its cutting off the end as it doesnt fit the terminal window and it doesnt continue onto a new line, ive widened the window as far as it'll go... {"Voltage"=16711,"Flags"=4,"Amperage"=1192,"Capacit$
its a new battery,1 month.
is it true panther increases battery life?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Dec 22, 2003)

"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=692,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=691,"Voltage"=16275,"Flags"=838860805})

G4 667 15" - 1 year, 8 months old.
I get a maximum of about 30 minutes.  since upgrading to Panther from Jaguar. Under Jaguar, I got 2 hours.

Capacity of 692??? How did that get so low? Anyone know how can I get it back up? (I have already reset the PMU)


----------



## ora (Dec 23, 2003)

"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Voltage"=12361,"Flags"=838860805,"Amperage"=1200,"Capacity"=4107,"Current"=3934})

12" pbook about 10 months old


----------



## Hypernate (Dec 23, 2003)

In my 12" G4 iBook - 2 weeks old

 "IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=4400,"Amperage"=1105,"Current"=2964,"Voltage"=11555,"Flags"=4})

I've noticed since I got my AirPort card it is taking about an hour off my full charge. That's normal, right? Does it use more power with lower reception.


----------



## btoth (Feb 3, 2004)

My new 15" PowerBook (new in Oct.) says capacity of 3672.  This month's MacAddict mentions that the max for a 15" PB is about 4600.  When I charge it to full it says I have est. 2:10 left on the charge.  I swear it used to be higher.  Lately it does this thing where it will just go to sleep with anywhere from 50%-10%-0% of it's charge left, can't seem to make up it's mind.  Last night while I was in the middle of the Safari 1.2 update it went to sleep with supposedly 30min left!  No low battery power warning or anything.  Is this just Panther, or should I go get my battery replaced?


----------



## LiquidSnake (Feb 3, 2004)

9 month old PB 17 1 ghz (used as a desktop in the past 3 months)
IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=4586,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=4432,"Voltage"=12408,"Flags"=1090520581


----------



## naodx (Feb 4, 2004)

On my 2 year old Ti 667

One battery:

"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=406,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=250,"Voltage"=16706,"Flags"=838860807})

Second battery:

"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=3218,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=2395,"Voltage"=16081,"Flags"=838860807})

looks like one of my batteries has had it.....kinda knew this as I was only getting 30 to 45 minutes one the first battery.

Now they only question is, do I replace it with one from apple for $116.00 (education discount) or do I buy newertechnology's new replacement battery for $139.00? (The newertechnology battery claims 17.5% more capacity)


----------



## profx (Feb 4, 2004)

"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=3043,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=3043,"Voltage"=16452,"Flags"=838860805})
PB Gigabit 550MHz

I got 6 hours off this a few months ago with the screen turned off plugged in to my stereo with itunes playing - Tends to last about 3-4 hours with the screen dimmed with normal usage

Try darkshadows recommendation *ioreg -lw0 | grep -i IOBatteryInfo* that should wrap the line around


----------



## Randman (Feb 4, 2004)

"Capacity"=3888,"Amperage"=1172,"Current"=2721,"Voltage"=16142,"Flags"=4

G4 iBook, 1Ghz, battery shows 68% charge. Hmmm, interesting. I'll have to check my spare battery as well as the replacement battery I've gotten for my old clamshell.


----------



## macmikey (Feb 4, 2004)

Capacity"=4454,"Amperage"=1258,"Current"=4419,"Voltage"=12227,"Flags"=4


----------



## Randman (Feb 4, 2004)

Capacity"=10000,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=0,"Voltage"=0,"Flags"=838861191

Interesting difference on the new spare battery I just plugged in. Have to see what it's like once it's been charged up, though I'd love to have that extra capacity compared with the original being under 4,000.


----------



## Randman (Feb 4, 2004)

Capacity"=4000,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=391,"Voltage"=14763,"Flags"=4 at 9% charge.


----------



## Randman (Feb 4, 2004)

"Capacity"=3600,"Amperage"=1141,"Current"=2888,"Voltage"=16169,"Flags"=4

That's for my clamshell Graphite SE with a new battery I bought for it recently. However when I tried it with the original battery (plugged in even) I didn't get anything, the Terminal just kept going back to the command line. Guess that confirms that that sucker is deader than Abe Lincoln.


----------



## sega_102 (Feb 10, 2004)

I got 
({"Capacity"=3784,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=3776,"Voltage"=12464,"Flags"=1090519045})

on a 2 month old 15" powerbook. It seems like my battery is dying quickly. Should I call Apple and tell them I want a new battery?


----------



## btoth (Jul 18, 2004)

FYI, I just replaced my PowerBook battery under warranty yesterday (it was a huge hassle to get the Apple Store employees to go through with it).

My old battery was very random:

Couple months ago
"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=3702,...
"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=3659,...

July 8, 2004
"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=3184,...

July 10, 2004
"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=2985,...

July 17, 2004
"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=3347,...

Some days I could get 2.5 hours even with all the extras on (like backlighting, bluetooth, wireless, etc.).  Other's I'd be lucky to get 2 hours and sometimes the computer would just go to sleep at 40%.  The Apple Store "Geniuses" (yeah right) interrogated me 4 times (and again _after_ they gave me the new battery) trying to make it look like I was the one that was doing something wrong... it couldn't possibly be the precious Apple hardware. 

Anyway, new battery got about 3 hours on the first full charge (drained it down to calibrate it just now).  I'm curious to see how consistent the new one is.  Here's the results of the same command (ioreg -lw0 | grep -i IOBatteryInfo):

"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=4455,...


----------



## tbenning (Jul 18, 2004)

IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=3944,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=3868,"Voltage"=1239$

Al PowerBook purchased in Jan '04


----------



## fuzz (Jul 18, 2004)

IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=3637,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=3628,"Voltage"=12451,"Flags"=1090519045})

about 1 yr old Al powerbook ... oh well ... should i recalibrate it?


----------



## MBHockey (Jul 18, 2004)

an exactly 1 year old 1GHz TiBook

```
"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=3905,"Amperage"=3,"Current"=3903,"Voltage"=16717,"Flags"=4})
```


----------



## fbp_ (Jul 18, 2004)

3932

about 9 months old


----------



## texanpenguin (Jul 18, 2004)

15" AlBook, Manufactured in March (according to the serial number):

"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=4026,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=4010,"Voltage"=12448,"Flags"=1090519045})

It was higher I thought, about a month or two ago, when I first did it.


----------



## powermac (Jul 19, 2004)

IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=4200,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=4113,"Voltage"=12504,"F$

12" PB about two months old.


----------



## lurk (Jul 19, 2004)

"IOBatteryInfo" = ({"Capacity"=4149,"Amperage"=1200,"Current"=4149,"Voltage"=16711,"Flags"=838860805}

TiBook 2.5 years old 




Oh yeah the battery is only 1 month old...


----------

